# mf 4607m



## michael Gulian (Mar 25, 2020)

My Massey Ferguson 4607m lifts and goes into reverse but will not engage in forward. Anyone have any ideas on what's wrong?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Michael,

Your tractor is so close to new and so different from the old MF's that I question that it will have the same problem discussed below. But it may be worth a try...
----------------------------------------------------------
A common problem with Massey Fergusons is when the shift mechanism gets worn, it can slip off a shift fork and leave it in gear. Sounds like yours is stuck in reverse. Here is an article discussing the problem:









The Most Common Massey Ferguson Tractor Problems


Massey tractors are reliable and long-lasting. But they don't come without some regular maintenance a few common issues. In fact here are some of the most common Massey Ferguson tractor problems.




www.motorbiscuit.com





The fix is relatively easy. Set the brake and push the clutch in to relieve any pressure/force on the fork out of position. Remove the transmission oil filler cap. Shine a flashlight into the transmission looking for a shift fork out of position. After spotting the problem, take a big long screwdriver and move the fork back into the neutral position. When you think you've got it right, try shifting to see that it shifts normally into all gears.

If you cannot get the job done with the above procedure, you will have to remove the transmission cover to move the fork.

Good luck. Try to be very methodical when shifting gears. Avoid sloppy shifting.


----------



## michael Gulian (Mar 25, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Michael,
> 
> Your tractor is so close to new and so different from the old MF's that I question that it will have the same problem discussed below. But it may be worth a try...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Mine being a newer tractor I believe it may be electrical. I used the above fix on my 255 MF but not seeing it on my new massey.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Your transmission is nothing like the older Massey six and eight speed. With a mechanical shuttle there is nothing electrical involved. Your problem could be linkage related, or internal. Perhaps you can remove some covers or panels from the steering column area and see what the shuttle shift linkage is doing, on the outside at least. 

How the shuttle lever "feels" when shifting from forward to reverse and back could tell you something about what's happening on the inside.


----------

